# Payer beaucoup plus si en retard !?



## Catie6432 (3 Janvier 2023)

Je viens de voir un débat. Il y était question de l'opportunité de faire payer les parents qui viennent chercher leurs enfants en retard à l'école. En effet, de plus en plus de communes mettent cette facturation en place. Un témoin indiquait payer 15 euros par quart d'heure de retard. Un sondage a été effectué en amont auprès des auditeurs. Une écrasante majorité se prononçaient en faveur de cette facturation.
Et vous qu'en pensez vous ? Peut être une idée à creuser pour tenter de réduire les retards qui peuvent être récurrents avec certains employeurs ?


----------



## AMANDIN1 (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, moi j'y ai pensé à faire payer beaucoup plus cher les retards, je connais une garderie à côté de chez moi qui facture 1 euro la minute de retard. Le problème chez nous, c'est que les parents ne voudront pas payer, alors que pour la garderie ils doivent payer au trésor public.
Cela devient récurrent le problème de retard même quand les parents ne travaillent pas.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour

Certaines Ams ont une clause pour tout retard imposé qui indique que le taux horaire passe à 10€ 15€ voire plus.

Une solution ?


----------



## Griselda (3 Janvier 2023)

C'est en effet une pratique qui exsiste depuis longtemps dans nombre de garderie. Ainsi que l'instit' qui a alors le droit de déposer l'élève à la garderie même s'il n'y était pas inscrit et aux Parents d'en payer le prix fort car les instit' en avait assez de rester 15, 20 minute, voir 1h presque chaque soir car toujours l'un des 30 Parents qui ne vient pas chercher son enfant à l'heure mais ne l'inscrit pas à la garderie pour ne pas payer. Or l'instit n'est pas payer non plus s'il reste plus tard. C'est donc tout à fait logique et pour faire rentrer dans le rang les resquilleurs encore faut il que ça leur coûte assez chèr sinon ils continuent.

Bien sur ce problème fais écho dans notre metier avec toujours la même problématique de se faire respecter et faire respecter le contrat, encore plus parce que nous travaillons chez nous, pour bon nombre ce n'est donc pas grave de finir 5, 10, 20 ou 40 minutes en retard. Même en appliquant la loi qui est d'être payée en plus, à 3€ de l'heure ce n'est pas tjrs suffisant pour être respectées ni très "interressant" financièrement pour nous. Ainsi donc quelques collègues font signer une clause superieure à 10€/h de retard, l'interet de la clause est probablement de mieux faire entendre la notion de ponctualité et de respect.


----------



## kikine (3 Janvier 2023)

AMANDIN1 a dit: 


> je connais une garderie à côté de chez moi qui facture 1 euro la minute de retard. Le problème chez nous, c'est que les parents ne voudront pas payer, alors que pour la garderie ils doivent payer au trésor public.
> Cela devient récurrent le problème de retard même quand les parents ne travaillent pas.


pas mal ça 1€ la minute
pour le pe qui refuse de payer ben, il risque de se retrouver devant une porte close un matin.. puis devant les prud'hommes..


----------



## Capri95 (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour  🖐️ 
Par ici c'était l'inverse.. avance de 10 minutes quasi a chaque fois ! 8h20 n'est pas 8h10 ! elle m'a fait ça 3 jours d'affilés et la j'ai dit "STOP"
Je lui ai bien réexpliqué que avant l'heure c'est pas l'heure et après l'heure non plus ! qu'il faut qu'il y ai un respect du contrat.
Elle semblait étonné, je lui ai bien fait comprendre que en 10 minutes j'ai le temps de faire quelque petites choses.
Vous n'allez pas en croire vos yeux mais maintenant elle me le dépose à 8h30  je n'ai rien demandé, le soir elle est à l'heure.


----------



## Dilara (5 Janvier 2023)

Pour que les PE acceptent, il faut que ce soit inscrit dans la loi. Si nous le rajoutons nous même au contrat, c'est clair qu'on ne risque pas de signer un contrat


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour

De quelle loi ?

Dans la nouvelle ccn est désormais possible sans clause supérieure de majorer les HC, dès lors que c'est convenu au contrat de travail.
Article 110-2

On peut donc inclure une majoration de 50%. Bien expliqué le pourquoi.


----------

